

Things Kids Say These Days - NameNickHN

A teacher friend told me about a conservation she had with a pupil. The kid told her that he&#x27;ll get an iPhone laptop and that his family already has an iPhone monitor. It&#x27;s not hard to guess that he means MacBook and iMac. Is this the point where the iPhone brand is starting to overshadow the Mac brand?
======
throwaway344
My theory would be that people of all ages who don't know much about computers
will always say slightly odd things about computers. I think this is the same
phenomenon as when people say that their OS is Dell, or that they user
Internet when they mean a web browser.

